# Please Read these Posting Rules before Posting



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

If you enjoy writing your own knitting or crocheting patterns you will love it here. Free and paid patterns are all welcome.

You must have the status of a regular user on this forum in order to post in this section. The Designers Pattern Shop section is meant to help our regulars spotlight and offer their designs. "A regular user" means that you have at least 20 posts during the two weeks up to date of posting.

Please post a description of the pattern as a header. Please do not merely post "Hat." Be specific and entitle your thread accurately, i.e. "Knitted Infant Monkey Hat", so that if someone is specifically looking for a pattern like that they can find it quickly. Make sure your title reflects, KNIT, CROCHET, etc.

Please note: We can't allow excessive title capitalization, repeating exclamation marks, and other ways of making the title more noticeable.

In your description, please link to the specific pattern only, not to a website and not a download, unless it is a pdf format download, as there are risks of viruses in downloads that come from one's documents on their computer. Make sure your link goes to the pattern, no e-books and no required sign-ups, asking for personal information. At this time Craftsy links are requesting that, so please do not link to Craftsy. We encourage you to use Etsy and Ravelry, unless those links require a sign-up. We will monitor and assist you if needed.

You can also use your own sites/blogs/checkout pages, provided those pages have simple order process and no popups or signups of any kind.

Also, you must post at least one picture of the item to be made from the pattern, _but no more than five_.

Please limit your postings to no more than 3 per day. This way it will create a good mixture that will appeal to a lot of people. _There will be a 5 page limit on each thread_.

We cannot allow you to post names of licensed, trademarked characters, in the title or the description, UNLESS you have purchased a license from the parent company.

All patterns are to be offered and sold on their own merit, period. No mention is to be made of any charity that would benefit from the sales. If you are selling to support a charity, that is wonderful. However no one else needs to know this. It is unfair manipulation.

Likewise, please do not use In Memory of as a sales point either. We do not want to see bereavement used to sell patterns. Hardship cases have been exploited on the board before, and we will not allow this or any kind of emotional manipulation in posts selling patterns in the DPS.

The section is for selling (or giving away) patterns on their own merit, only.

Please remember this section is for *sales of original patterns* and nothing else. It is not a chat thread, nor a KAL thread, or a place to promote a KAL, workshop, or sale on a designer's site. Those seeking technical advice should pm the designer directly. Only 5 pages are allowed per thread, so chat comments that do not pertain to the pattern offered will be deleted.

Please note that this section is for independent designers who are members of KP. If you have a fabulous commercial pattern (ala Zimmerman, Dart, etc) please head on over to the Links section for those.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

*Additonal rules for Designer's Pattern Shop*

Collection of e-mail addresses or other personal information is strictly prohibited. That includes asking for people's e-mail addresses with pattern giveaways, announcement lists, raffles, etc.

All links must lead to actual pattern sales pages (for paid patterns) or download pages (for free patterns), not to intermediary pages requiring signups/logins.

Any kind of registration, account creation, signup, collection of personal information has to be strictly limited to the actual process of placing an order.

There has to be a way to "add to cart" or "checkout" the pattern without having to login/register first, right on the page which you are promoting.

A person must be able to view pattern's description, price and all other information without having to submit any personal information first.

If a person needs to register or open an account on a remote site simply to view the pattern's sales page, then you can't promote such links here.

If a person gets added to some kind of mailing list, giveaway announcement list, etc. by registering on the sales page, then you can't promote such links here.


----------

